# [ODMP] Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas ~ May 2, 2006



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

A Trooper with the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on May 2, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18302*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Trooper Eduardo Chavez 
*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, May 2, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* 8521

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, May 2, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Trooper Eduardo Chavez was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 83 while responding to backup another trooper who had requested emergency assistance while making a narcotics arrest.

As Trooper Chavez was approaching the scene of the incident, his patrol car went out of control and overturned near the Hidalgo County / Starr County line.

He was flown to Mission Regional Medical Center where he died shortly after arrival.

The officer who had requested backup was Trooper Chavez's brother.

Trooper Chavez had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for 3 years and had served in law enforcement for 7 years. He is survived by his expectant wife.

Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

